#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Таиланд >  > > >  >  >  Вопрос по Тайланду.

## andrewp

доброго времени суток уважаемые.
достаточно долго просматриваю форум и решил задать вопрос к уважаемой общественности.
трудно корректно описать суть вопроса но я попробую 8-)
тайланд буддийская страна если я не ошибаюсь. но при этом это и ведущая страна по секс туризму. мне интересна Ваша точка зрения на этот счет.
интересно было бы узнать и их точку зрения на этот счет. но как...

----------


## Вао

> тайланд буддийская страна если я не ошибаюсь. но при этом это и ведущая страна по секс туризму. мне интересна Ваша точка зрения на этот счет.


Насколько я понимаю. Не в традициях Тхеравады навязывать обществу свой образ жизни. У монахов все соблюдается строго.  Секс индустрия это также и политика государства. Например в Тайланде за наркотики однозначно смертная казнь при том не важно из какой страны ты приехал. За то разрешены все формы сексуальных отношений.

----------


## Ассаджи

> тайланд буддийская страна если я не ошибаюсь. но при этом это и ведущая страна по секс туризму.


Насколько я могу судить, здесь сыграла роль всреча тайской культуры и западной образца США. Часто экспорт американской культуры в другие страны вызывает в ней, помимо некоторых положительных, и некоторые уродливые явления.

Например, в Таиланде в 80-ых годах из-за массированной рекламной кампании табачных корпораций сильно возрос процент курящих. Сейчас благодаря усилиям государства и буддийской сангхи курящих стало меньше.

Секс-туризм начался в Таиланде в 60-ые, с американских солдат вьетнамской войны.




> мне интересна Ваша точка зрения на этот счет.
> интересно было бы узнать и их точку зрения на этот счет. но как...


Кого "их"? В инете можно найти кого угодно.




> Секс индустрия это также и политика государства.


В Таиланде на государственном уровне активно борются с секс-туризмом. 

См. на эту тему:
http://www.siamweb.org/content/News-.../index_eng.php
http://www.links.net/vita/swat/course/prosthai.html
http://www.american.edu/TED/thaitour.htm
http://www.ffc.or.th/htmleng/factspage/page.htm

----------


## andrewp

спасибо за скорый ответ. мне многое стало ясно я примерно так и предполагал. к сожалению данные явления имеют место быть. 8-(. я довольно редко пишу на форуме поскольку предпочитаю читать. в скором времени думаю ближе к лету хочу съездить в тыву, я живу относительно недалеко, и там позадавать вопросы. кто нибудь знает о буддизме в тыве более много?

----------


## Dee Mon

Дурное влияние запада - первое, что приходит в голову, но это заблуждение. Все несколько сложнее и интереснее.

Цитаты из весьма толковой книжки Р. Джонса "Таиланд" из серии "Путеводитель по обычаям и этикету":



> Когда бы вы ни приехали в Таиланд, вы часто будете слышать слово "_санук_", означающее "веселый". Было ли вам _санук_ в Бангкоке? Был ли _санук_ фильм, который вы смотрели? Было ли _санук_ на вечеринке, где вы были недавно? Даже такие события, как похороны, которые жителям Запада и в голову не придет назвать веселыми, по мнению тайцев, не должны быть скучными и тягостными. То же касается и работы. Тайцы не проводят столь резкого разграничения между работой и удовольствием, как это делают европейцы.
> ...
>  Такой взгляд на труд также восходит к устоям тайской деревенской общины. "Труд без удовольствия отупляет" - это изречение более-менее точно выражает философию труда тайцев. И действительно, тайское слово "_нган_", переводящееся как "работа, труд", и другое значение - "досуг, веселое времяпрепровождение".
> ...
>  У тайцев нет никаких предубеждений в отношении секса; они считают секс удовольствием. Полигамия долгое время была отличительной чертой сиамского двора, и многие известные сановники и знатные вельможи демонстрировали свой высокий статус в обществе, обзаводясь любовницами или "младшими женами" (_миа нон_). Официальным женам (_миа лыанг_) оставалось только проявлять терпимость к многоженству супруга. Менее знатные тайцы довольствовались общением со "жрицами любви". Старые традиции подчас умирают долго, и в наши дни - несмотря на то, что ныне царствующий в Таиланде монарх соблюдает моногамию, - многие ведущие тайские политики и деловые люди имеют любовниц. Считается, что большинство тайцев, сохраняющих половую активность, регулярно посещают бордели и массажные кабинеты.
> ...
>  Проституция в Таиланде официально запрещена с 1960 г.
> ...
>  Как и во всех других азиатских странах, женщины в Таиланде не равноправны с мужчинами и занимают более низкое социальное положение. Правда, непосвященный посетитель может этого и не заметить, тем более, что многие тайские женщины совсем не выглядят угнетенными и притесняемыми.
> ...


Где-то видел цифру, что 95% клиентов тайской секс-индустрии - местные жители.

Что касается отношения всего этого к буддизму, то можно вспомнить, что неблагое действие отличается тем, что имеет неблагое намерение и приводит к чьим-то страданиям. Мне кажется, сами по себе сексуальные отношения, даже за деньги, не есть неблагое действие, если в них нет насилия.

----------


## Ассаджи

Я и не спорю, что здесь играют роль особенности тайской нравственности.
Но в начале двадцатого века нравы тайцев в половой жизни мало отличались от нравов в соседних странах, будучи лишь немного либеральнее. 

Либерализация и сближение с Западом, активно проводимые в Таиланде, привели в том числе и к подрыву нравственности самих тайцев. И из нескольких борделей для вельмож выросла чудовищная секс-индустрия, использование которой стало обыденным делом и для самих тайцев.

См. об истории секс-индустрии в Таиланде:
http://www.towardfreedom.com/home/content/view/200/65/
http://www.hangoverguide.com/over/fa...xindustry.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prostitution_in_Thailand
http://www.stickmanbangkok.com/reader/reader291.html

В целом при развитии потребительской культуры вскрываются недочеты в нравственности народа. Они становятся инструментами получения прибыли, и еще больше усиливаются.

Сейчас, например, секс-туризм бурно развивается в восточной Европе, в том числе в Украине и России. Женщины из восточной и центральной Европы составляют около 25% объема мировой секс-торговли
( по данным http://www.dogstreetjournal.com/story/3079 ).

Как и в Таиланде, одна из ключевых предпосылок здесь в огромном разрыве между бедными и богатыми при капитализме.

----------


## Alert

//одна из ключевых предпосылок здесь в огромном разрыве между бедными и богатыми при капитализме.//

Ничего другого (социализма) уже нет.  :Smilie:  Сейчас везде капитализм... В связи с буддизмом вспоминается, как в советские времена клеймили "массовую культуру". И это в общем-то это было правильно. Теперь эта культура распостраняется все шире и захватывает новые страны, народы, территории. Мир становится "глобальной деревней". Работает механизм "присоединения", распостраненный и в буддийской культуре.

----------


## Ассаджи

> //одна из ключевых предпосылок здесь в огромном разрыве между бедными и богатыми при капитализме.//
> 
> Ничего другого (социализма) уже нет.  Сейчас везде капитализм...


Еще (и уже) есть.

Сравните, например, уровень проституции в Беларуси и в Росии, в Южной и Северной Корее, в Таиланде и в Бирме. Люди в соседних странах очень похожие, а власть денег дает о себе знать.

На мой взгляд, человечеству придется найти какие-то альтернативные варианты.




> В связи с буддизмом вспоминается, как в советские времена клеймили "массовую культуру". И это в общем-то это было правильно. Теперь эта культура распостраняется все шире и захватывает новые страны, народы, территории. Мир становится "глобальной деревней". Работает механизм "присоединения", распостраненный и в буддийской культуре.


Культурная ассимиляция - скорее распространенный механизм вырождения буддийской культуры.

----------


## Steppenwolf

> интересно было бы узнать и их точку зрения на этот счет. но как...


Вот, например, что пишет в своем эссе Религиозные правила и практика силы буддийский монах американского происхождения Ачаан Сумедхо, проведший много лет в Тайланде:




> Тайский буддизм – это очень терпимая религия; в Таиланде никогда не было морализаторского отношения к жизни. Вот почему люди иногда огорчаются, приехав в Бангкок и наслушавшись ужасных историй про детскую проституцию, коррупцию и так далее. Сегодняшний Бангкок – это мировая столица порока. Вы говорите "Бангкок" – и у окружающих либо загораются глаза, либо они страшно расстраиваются и говорят: "Как может буддийская страна позволить такие ужасы?"
> 
> Но потом, познакомившись с Таиландом поближе, понимаешь, что, хотя, быть может, его жители в каком-то смысле бывают небрежны и распущенны, все же по крайней мере там нет такой воинствующей жестокости, с которой сталкиваешься в некоторых других странах, где всех проституток ставят к стенке, где убивают всех преступников во имя своей религии. В Таиланде начинаешь понимать ценность того, что на самом деле нравственность должна исходить из мудрости, а не из страха.


Кстати, в списке приведенном Ассаджи в качестве "позитивных" примеров приведены как раз страны с режимами имеющими тоталитарные черты, власти которых могут прибегать к террору в качестве инструмента для наведения порядка.




> Сравните, например, уровень проституции в Беларуси и в Росии, в Южной и Северной Корее, в Таиланде и в Бирме. Люди в соседних странах очень похожие, а власть денег дает о себе знать

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Кстати, в списке приведенном Ассаджи в качестве "позитивных" примеров приведены как раз страны с режимами имеющими тоталитарные черты, власти которых могут прибегать к террору в качестве инструмента для наведения порядка.


Из перечисленных Ассаджи режим в Мьянме (Бирме) сравнительно мягкий (как и в Белоруссии). Поиск идеологической и общественно-политической золотой середины вполне возможен, когда традиционные духовные ценности могли бы служить серьёзным барьером на пути экспансии массовой культуры. Правда, в отдельности ни одно государство серьёзных и долговременных успехов не достигнет. Необходим мощный глобальный альтернативный проект.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Из перечисленных Ассаджи режим в Мьянме (Бирме) сравнительно мягкий.


Интересно, благодаря чему он сохраняется.




> The Myanmar government was indeed a dictatorship, roundly criticized for human rights abuses ever since it killed an estimated 3,000 pro-democracy demonstrators in 1988 and subverted the results of a public election in 1990. The year before, the government had put the elected president, Nobel Peace Prize laureate Aung San Suu Kyi, 60, under house arrest, where she remains today. Yet the generals were all devout Buddhists. "They all meditate!" Rabinowitz marvels.
> 
> How could a Buddhist be a dictator? "I know! It's interesting," says Rabinowitz. "That's the thing about Buddhism. You could say, How can a monk eat wildlife?"
> The military leaders of Myanmar, he came to feel, somehow separated their actions from the possible consequences of those actions—like dead demonstrators. "They truly believe they are working in the best interests of the country," Rabinowitz says. "I mean, they work day and night. At least they're in their offices day and night." Specifically, the generals Rabinowitz met seemed to care about preserving large swaths of the country.
> 
> Conservation, oddly enough, appeared to fit nicely into their paternalistic plans for the nation—long-range plans in which they saw themselves retaining power and doing what they deemed best for their people. In the years that followed, Rabinowitz's experiences with the generals would reaffirm a strange truism: "It's much harder to get conservation done in democracies than in communist countries or dictatorships," Rabinowitz observes. When a dictatorship decides to establish a reserve, that's that.


http://www.nationalgeographic.com/ad...binowitz2.html

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Интересно, благодаря чему он сохраняется.


Благодаря диктаторским замашкам буддистов-генералов? :Smilie:  

Лучше уж такой режим, чем анархия либо культурная и прочая экспансия Запада. Дхарма там процветает и Мьянма не является закрытой страной.
Можно провести аналогию с Китаем. Были жертвы на площади Тяньаньмэнь, но зато удалось спасти страну с гигантскими перспективами развития. В противном случае Китай мог ожидать сценарий краха СССР. А Дхарма в "коммунистическом" Китае тоже возрождается, даже в Тибете...

----------


## Steppenwolf

> Поиск идеологической и общественно-политической золотой середины вполне возможен, когда традиционные духовные ценности могли бы служить серьёзным барьером на пути экспансии массовой культуры. Правда, в отдельности ни одно государство серьёзных и долговременных успехов не достигнет. Необходим мощный глобальный альтернативный проект.


Такой альтернативный проект уже существует около 2500 лет.  :Smilie:  Не могу найти точного источника цитаты, но Будда говорил, что его учение направлено против потока этого мира, мейнстрима короче  :Smilie: 




> Интересно, благодаря чему он сохраняется.


Собственно, ничего удивительного. Буддизм всегда поддерживал сильную и централизованную государственную власть.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Такой альтернативный проект уже существует около 2500 лет.  Не могу найти точного источника цитаты, но Будда говорил, что его учение направлено против потока этого мира, мейнстрима короче


Всё верно. Только я имел в виду распространение этого "проекта" :Smilie:   на общественно-политические реалии, как то было во времена Ашоки и тибетской "теократии". В этом-то и вся проблема: буддийский Таиланд поддаётся тлетворным влияниям, а буддийская же Мьянма - не поддаётся.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> кто нибудь знает о буддизме в тыве более много?


Немного не в тему, но там Дхарма тоже постепенно восстанавливается/возрождается. С. Шойгу очень даже помогает...

----------


## Паскаль

Спокойное отношение к проституции тайцев -- одна из расхожих мифологем (точно такое же явление, кстати, имеется и в Восточной Азии, но в силу некоторых причин -- экономических, в первую очередь -- данные места пользуются не такой популярностью у европейцев). Спокойное -- возможно, но не нейтральное в плане оценки.

Это явление довольно однозначно расценивается в порядочном обществе -- негативно. Тем более, что проститутки вовсе не тайки, а уроженки северо-восточной провинции Исан, самого беднейшего региона, который всегда принадлежал и культурно тяготел к Лаосу. 

Помимо этого, отношение к выходцам из Исана -- презрительное (ср. русские и таджикистанцы / молдаване и т.п.), имеет место дискриминация в учебных заведениях и на рабочих местах (в прошлом исанцам не разрешалось получать образования).

P.S.: Большинство европейцев женаты именно на исанках, тайки на такое не согласятся, хотя тайский психотип более открытый, чем, скажем, японский или корейский.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.03.2014)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Спокойное отношение к проституции тайцев -- одна из расхожих мифологем (точно такое же явление, кстати, имеется и в Восточной Азии, но в силу некоторых причин -- экономических, в первую очередь -- данные места пользуются не такой популярностью у европейцев). Спокойное -- возможно, но не нейтральное в плане оценки.
> ...
> P.S.: Большинство европейцев женаты именно на исанках, тайки на такое не согласятся, хотя тайский психотип более открытый, чем, скажем, японский или корейский.


ой, свеженькая порция чуши про Таиланд. Особенно пассаж про запрет на образование повеселил. Ну и "исанки не тайки", это пять. Или как говорят наши друзья тайцы: 555!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.03.2014)

----------


## Паскаль

Информацию о запрете лаосская преподавательница поведала, довольно сведующая дама.

Я же написал, исанцы ближе к лаоссцам, которые их, кстати, называют тайцами (а тайцы, в свою очередь, говорят обратное)).

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Информацию о запрете лаосская преподавательница поведала, довольно сведующая дама.
> 
> Я же написал, исанцы ближе к лаоссцам, которые их, кстати, называют тайцами (а тайцы, в свою очередь, говорят обратное)).


Хм, вы бы жителей западных регионов Украины пораспрашивали про порядки в России, ага, особенно про 20-30ые годы 20-го века.

Всех жителей Таиланда называют тайцами. Кхмеров, лаосцев, индусов (хоть их, кстати, очень сильно не любят, но в правах они не поражены). Даже этнических китайцев. Таиланд это единственная страна в мире, где китайская диаспора полностью ассмимилировалась и утратила язык. Тут все просто - тайский паспор есть, значит таец. Может чо и было когда-то, но уж точно не в правление тепершенего короля, а он на троне уже больше 60 лет.

----------

Tong Po (24.03.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (19.03.2014), Эделизи (19.03.2014)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Информацию о запрете лаосская преподавательница поведала, довольно сведующая дама.
> 
> Я же написал, исанцы ближе к лаоссцам, которые их, кстати, называют тайцами (а тайцы, в свою очередь, говорят обратное)).


Интересно. Исанцы и сами отличают себя от жителей центрального Таиланда:

"The Lao-speaking population of the region, who comprise the majority, distinguish themselves not only from the Lao of Laos but also from the central Thai by calling themselves Khon Isan or Thai Isan in general. However, some refer to themselves as simply Lao, and academics have recently been referring to them as Lao Isan[2] or as Thai Lao, with the main issue with self-identification as Lao being stigma associated with the Lao identity within Thai society.[3] The Khmer-speaking minority and Kuy (Suai), who live in the south of Isan, speak dialects and follow customs more similar to those of Cambodia than either the Thai people or the Lao people."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isan

----------

Ittosai (20.03.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (20.03.2014)

----------


## Паскаль

Вы как-нибудь поинтересуйтеcь, кто рыл каналы в Бангкоке и было ли это добровольно :Smilie:  

Вероятно, вы предполагаете, что тайцами их называют сами тайцы? В СМИ -- очевидно, что по-иному здесь и нельзя. Между собой -- лично мне это представляется сомнительным. У нас тоже всех россиянами называют, но вот на кухне-то дела совсем по-другому обстоят, а в странах Азии "дискриминация" (говорю безоценочно, мне это не представляется чем-то плохим/хорошим) ещё в большей степени присутствует в силу их консервативного характера.

Конечно, к лаосцам терпимость большая, и тайско-лаосскому браку никто не удивится, но с кхмерами, бирманцами, вьетнамцами или, что намного хуже, индийцами такого не выйдет.

Я не понимаю, с чем вы несогласны:

-- с тем, что в приличных семьях негативно относятся к проституции?

-- с тем, что исанцы себя отличают от тайцев, и наоборот?

-- с тем, что исанцев дискриминируют?

-- с тем, что у большинства европейцев жёны -- исанки?

----------


## Елена Саяпина

- в любых семьях к проституции относятся плохо и этот факт тщательно скрывается 
- исанцы себя отличают от тайцев не сильнее, чем этнические украинцы и белоруссы с российским паспортом. 
- исанцев дискриминируют? Да? Я прошу пардону, вы когда нибудь занимались подбором персонала в Таиланде? Вы когда нибудь пытались нанять исанца на низкоквалифицирвоануню плохооплачиваему работу? И чтобы этот исанец согласился, потому что ему деваться некуда и лучше ему все равно не предложат? Вы в курсе, про то, каков теперь обязательный порог школьного образования для всех граждан Таиланда, а также гарантированный бесплатный образовательный минимум для всех граждан Таиланда? Да, конечно, исанскую тетку только что от сохи не возьмут работать в гламурный офис в небоскребе в центре Бангкока, но это не имеет никакого отношения к ее происхождению. Так что нет, сегодня нет никакой дискриминации. А что было когда-то... Ну так в России людьми торговали вплоть до 1861 года. И Беломорканал тоже не комсомольцы добровольы строили. Какое это отношение имеет к сегодняшней жизни? Другой разговор, что тайцы умеют давить на жалость, рассказывая, какие они бедные-несчастные-обездоленные.
- я понятия не имею про большинсвто европейцев, но те, кто живет а БКК, в болшинсвте своем женаты на тайках из Бангкока. В Паттайе по разному, но у нас реально треть офисных таек - понаехавшие из Бангкока и многие из них замужем за европецами.

----------

Tong Po (24.03.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (23.03.2014)

----------


## Наванг

Изначально некорректный вопрос.У нас православная страна,ну и что?Нехороших блудных людей у нас меньше?Так что,прежде чем что либо спросить,хорошо подумайте.Дхарма изначально подразумевает отвественность за АБСОЛЮТНО ВСЁ.

----------

